# new mossberg turkey thug



## scrutnstrut (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey just purchased the new Turkey thug from mossberg.got the 500.was wondering if anybody else has one and which choke I should go with.it shoots the magnum blend hevi-shot pretty good to 40 yds.but if anybody knows how I can get a better pattern please let me know.


----------



## Planewood (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh, THUG!  I thought that was a typo and you meant SLUG.  I shot a coyote at 20' one time with a 12 ga slug and it pretty much shredded him.  Hate to see what one would do to a turkey!


----------



## hoochfisher (Mar 19, 2011)

When you say you got the 500, I'm assumming you got the 500 model with the 24" barrel and not the 535 with the 20".  

I'm shooting a maverick 88 with a 24" barrel  which is the same gun other than the trigger. I picked up a tru glo gobble stopper combo package for $20 at bass pro. Came with a ported extra full choke and fiber optic sights. I had planed on picking up a primos tight wad or jelly head, but couldn't find either one and settled on the tru glo. I already had sights on my gun, so those went on my 500 410. The choke cut the recoil down a very noticeable amount and patterned well at 40 yards. I pulled the jelly head out of my FIL's Winchester and shot it in the maverick. The jelly head was just 1 1/2" tighter  over all. So, I'm pretty happy with it and would and am recomending it.


----------

